# Tohatsu Service



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

First time Tohatsu owner here. Always had Yamaha in the past. Couple questions:

1) Is there a vendor similar to Sim-Yamaha for Tohatsu parts? 100 hour service kits, etc.?

2) In the event I don't feel like doing my own maintenance on the outboard, who are you guys using for Tohatsu service in the central Florida area? I live on Merritt Island. 

Thanks!


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Dustin1 said:


> First time Tohatsu owner here. Always had Yamaha in the past. Couple questions:
> 
> 1) Is there a vendor similar to Sim-Yamaha for Tohatsu parts? 100 hour service kits, etc.?
> 
> ...


tohatsuparts.com


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought both of my hatsus from Joe at Victory Marine in port Orange. There is a new dealer in Deland also.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks. Both of those are reasonably close to me. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

C and G boats in DeLand is who I use. Great service and one of the best mechanic I've seen.


----------



## NSBHeron (Mar 13, 2017)

Haleys marine in edgewater


----------

